
The Crazy History of Nominating Conventions - akkartik
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/07/04/conventions-primaries-and-the-presidency
======
qntmfred
Dang, at first I thought it said The Crazy History of Naming Conventions.
Somebody should write that article...

